# Una vez a la cuaresma.



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola mi gente.

Hay una tracción (al portugués) para este dicho:

Él viene al cine una vez a la cuaresma.

Thanks in advance.

Estefanía.


----------



## spielenschach

Uma vez na vida; quando o rei faz anos.

Una vez en la vida; cuando el rey hace anos.


----------



## Vanda

Uma vez vida, outra na morte. Também temos uma engraçada: no dia de São Nunca à tarde.


----------



## Mangato

Hola Estefanía:

Una equivalente  *la semana de dos jueves*

Saludos


----------



## Zahrah

Outra para acrescentar:

No dia em que/ Quando as galinhas tiverem dentes


----------



## Mangato

Lembrei uma nova

Cuando las ranas crien pelo​


----------



## Zahrah

Gostei dessa das rãs ... bom, prometo que esta é a minha última deixa aqui, mas vale a pena lembrar:

“ad calendas graecas”, 
Dejar para las calendas griegas / Deixar para as calendas gregas


----------



## Mangato

Ahí va la última, pero lo más aproximada 

De Pascuas en Ramos   ​


----------



## Vanda

Esquecemo-nos da famosa: quando o inferno gelar.


----------



## Zahrah

Para terminar  (não podia deixar passar e se estou a cometer algum erro ao colocar esta mensagem, as minhas desculpas desde já)

Não conhecia algumas das expressões (a das rãs do Mangato e esta última da Vanda). 

Tenho aprendido muito desde os poucos dias que aqui cheguei. 

Não só vou colocando questões e respondendo a outras, como também tenho tido a sorte de aprender e... aprender de uma forma tão diferente. 

Parabéns pelo trabalho!


----------



## Mangato

É um prazer contar no foro pessoas como Você. Acho que é o que muitos procuramos. Aprender e não esquecer, e ajudar se isto e possivel, dum jeito descontraido. ​ 

Mangato​


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Ay ay ay... Ahora cómo yo paro de reir, quando o inferno gelar, hahaha, mas eso no pasa una vez a la cuaresma, creo que eso no pasa nunca. Mangato que gracioso, las ranas. Me fui por unos minutos y regreso con tantas respuestas, qué buena onda.

Hehehehehehehehehehehe qué cosas tan cómicas, hahaha cómo adoré, no puedo escoger mi favorita.

Un beso a todos, y, Zahrah, yo también comparto su idea positiva de la forma tan diferente que aprendemos otro idioma. Es lo máximo y nos divertimos.

Muchas gracias mi querida gente.

Estefanía Perdomo.


----------



## Zahrah

Obrigada Estafanía e Mangato 

Também me ri a valer com as expressões que aqui foram sugeridas, por isso é que achei que devia fazer o meu comentário, aprender e conseguir fazê-lo com tão boa disposição e de forma descontraída como muito bem disse o Mangato e, por outro lado ajudar.

Também é um prazer ter encontrado aqui pessoas como vocês!

Abraços,

Zahrah


----------

